# FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T?



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

I have been looking for a FMIC for a while now and i cant find one. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (bi-turbo'd)*

Somebody has to ask it... What is an FMIC?


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

okay i will say it, Front Mount InterCooler, now we all know


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (NTRCULD)*

DUH Engineering is the one I've seen on S4's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (vdubnut_mike)*

DUH is very good but they went under, maybe you could find a used one.
Check this link for some more options...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2820816


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (bi-turbo'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bi-turbo’d* »_I have been looking for a FMIC for a while now and i cant find one. Anyone have any suggestions?

suggestion: get upgraded side mounts.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
suggestion: get upgraded side mounts.

Unless you want to bankroll major modifications to your car... what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FMIC for an 02 A6 2.7T? (GLS-S4)*

DUH was the only company who was going to make one. They wanted to use my car for the prototype, but they were West Coast and I am East coast. I could not part with my car for the timeframe they needed.
Just get yourself the RS4 intercoolers either through the forums or from a place like ECS Tuning or AWE.


----------

